# Quellcode einer Website auslesen



## mysterix (14. Nov 2013)

Hi,
ich versuche gerade verzweifelt den Quellcode einer Internetseite auszulesen. Ich möchte den Quellcode parsen um den Titel der Website zu bekommen. Habe schon so ziemlich jeden Code im Internet probiert. Leider stürzt mir jedes mal die App ab. Ich habe die Codes in eine Methode geworfen und habe sie mal in onCreate und mal auf Klick eines Buttons abgefeuert. Der Bildschirm wird leider nur schwarz und anschließend geht die App aus. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass ich die Internet-permission setzen muss, aber trotzdem kein Erfolg. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das bewerkstelligen kann?

Die App soll für Android Smartphones sein. Ich entwickle mit eclipse.

Vielen Dank,

gruß,
MysteriX


----------



## DarXun (15. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

kannst Du mal den Stacktrace/Error posten?

Eine mögliche Fehlerquelle könnte sein, dass du den Code direkt im GuiThread/MainThread ausführst.
Das ist bei Android-Anwendungen unzulässig Wenn Du das so machst, lager das mal in einen Handler (bevorzugt) oder wenigstens einen Thread aus.

DarXun


----------



## fafrey (15. Nov 2013)

Den Quellcode einer Seite kannst du auslesen indem du F12 drückst. Es geht ein Fenster auf und da siehst du (bei IE10) oben links eine Spalte in der HTML, CSS, usw angezeigt wird.


----------



## DarXun (15. Nov 2013)

fafrey hat gesagt.:


> Den Quellcode einer Seite kannst du auslesen indem du F12 drückst. Es geht ein Fenster auf und da siehst du (bei IE10) oben links eine Spalte in der HTML, CSS, usw angezeigt wird.



Er will den Code mithilfe einer App auslesen, nicht im normalen Browser


----------



## dzim (15. Nov 2013)

Was eigentlich auch absolut logisch ist, da wir a) im Java-Forum und b) im Thread für mobile Geräte sind...

Aber vielleicht sind das nur Indizienbeweise und generell nicht gültig


----------



## mysterix (16. Nov 2013)

Hi, danke für den Tipp, das hatte ich auch schon einige male gelesen. Habs jetzt hinbekommen. Der Code steht unten. Nun habe ich eine weitere Frage. Ich stell sie einfach mal hier. Ich möchte den Strichcode einer DVD einlesen und dann im Internet nach der Bezeichnung suchen. Das klappt ja nun schon  aber wie bekomme ich jetzt noch ein Bild aus dem Internet? Ich habe schon rausgefunden, dass, wenn ich die Strichcodenummer direkt bei der google bildersuche eingebe, das 1. Bild eigentlich zu 95% das Bild der DVD ist. Nun meine Fragen:
-Wie komme ich an den 1. Link einer Google-Bildersuche?
-wie lade ich mir dann genau dieses Bild auch noch herunter? 

Ein weiterer Ansatz wäre der Quelltext der Seite "www.ean.bz/?ean" + Strichcodenummer wie z.B.:
EAN: 5050582753226 - Inglourious Basterds

Das ist der Film INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS. Wenn ich jetzt mal den Quellcode durchsuche finde ich folgene Zeile:


```
<td valign="top" class="a2"><a target="_blank" href="/ean_info/?ean=5050582753226"><img src="http://www.bestellnummer.com/pics/505/058/275/322/5050582753226.jpg" width="97" height="130" border="0" alt="Inglourious Basterds" title="Inglourious Basterds"></a></td>
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese eine Zeile zu finden? Ich habe schon herausgefunden, dass das Bild immer den Typ .jpg und immer den Strichcode als Namen hat. Also in diesem Fall 5050582753226.jpg
Gibt es nun also die Möglichkeit:
-diesen Link erst einmal komplett zu finden und
-dann ein Bild von diesem link herunter zu laden?

Wenn ich diesen Weg gehe, bräuchte ich denke ich doch noch einmal einen Tipp wie ich das mit dem Quelltext mache. Wie genau funktioniert das mit einem Thread oder Handler denn dann?

Vielen Dank,
Gruß,
Mysterix

PS:

Hier der Code, um den Seitentitel einer Website zu bekommen:

```
final WebView  webview = new WebView(this);
		
		webview.loadUrl("http://www.ean.bz/?ean=" + value);

	    webview.setWebViewClient(new WebViewClient() {


	        public void onPageFinished(WebView view, String url) {

	            String name = webview.getTitle();
	            contentTxt.setText(name);
	          
	           
	        }
	    });
```


----------

